# Selling eggs



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't plan to sell any eggs in the beginning, but may later. What is the normal selling price for a dozen?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You'll have to wait until your ready to sell. Prices go up and down as feed prices go up and down. I would chekc craigslist for the going price in your area. I know frm fresh eggs dont sell for much here since alot of people already have chickens. But in more suburban areas they sell for more.


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Here in Ohio they range from $1.00 a dozen to $3.50 depending on where you buy them the bigger farmers markets the more expensive. I sell mine for $1.00 a dozen.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i give mine away, it keeps the neighbours happy.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I give mine away to family! To other people I sell them for $2.00 a dozen here in stores they sell for $2.50 or $3.00.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Check with your local municipality to make sure you don't have a bunch of bullsnot to go thru, like permits, and health department inspections and clearance. And make sure you don't have to pay taxes on what you sell. Some places you don't, and other places are just a pain in the butt.


----------

